# Bomber gear Spray skirts??



## PARKER (Apr 21, 2004)

I have both models of bomber skirts. For tight I would reccomend the KBomb. The bomb shelter I have is part of the uni bomb drytop/ skirt and because it is not kevlar it is a little too easy on/off and has peeled when getting trundelled, although only once and I have tested it on more than one occasion. They K bomb I can't say anything bad about. Plus Bomber is a cool local Biz.

E


----------



## mescalimick (Oct 15, 2003)

If its for your playboat checkout the Mountain Surf with the red release handle\strap. It may be too tight for your creek boat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

Go with the Bomber Gear. My K-Bomb is real dry on my creak boat. Buy Local, Plus they're good guys.


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

I have a k-bomb for sale.
Keyhole cockpit, large tunnel
http://mountainbuzz.com/swap/showproduct.php?product=1491


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

When river running my K-bomb keeps me super dry. However, when playing water tends to leak in right at the handle if I dip my bow into the oncoming current. Overall though, I am completely satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## Big Tuna (Apr 13, 2004)

Who makes the better skirt, Bomber Gear or Mountain Surf?


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

I would have to say mountain surf. In my experience bomber gear makes a really shoty product. After only a few uses i have seen bomber gear products almost disintegrate. Again this is only what i have seen. I have no outsided biases. Personally i like wildwasser, and snapdragon. But to answer your question i would have to say Mountain surf all the way.


----------



## ryguy (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a snap dragon, and it is tuff as hell. It fits tight around my chest, but when I lay on the back deck, it opens up at the front. Maybe I just need a medium instead of a large. I think I am going to go with the bomber gear, I am an-ex durango guy, so you gotta give the local company a go.


----------



## freddy (Mar 30, 2005)

*bomber gear vs. mountainsurf*



shaggstyle said:


> Buy Local


buy local?- sure the company is based in colorado- but their gear is made in China. and they will replace it everytime it blows out- every few weeks or so-

If you want a no hassle skirt actually made on this continent, by people who care about quality, and not the cheapest manufacturing, get yourself a mountainsurf bombproof dur-o-ring---- they have an extensive fit list on their website-

whats worth more to you when you are getting surfed in a creek in the middle of nowhere- the 30 bucks you saved and the free replacement you can get on the bomber gear- or the peace of mind knowing that your skirt is still going to be in one piece (and stay on your boat) when the day is done?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: bomber gear vs. mountainsurf*



freddy said:


> shaggstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Buy Local
> ...


 WTF I have been using bomber gear skirts and drytops for 4 years now. I have NEVER had there stuff self-destruct, and I'm VERY tough on my gear and toys, I have never had to take anything back. I use my stuff 5-7 days a week for about 7 months out of the year( would be more if we had a damn low water playhole here). I gotten chundered in holes and nothing happened to my stuff. You make it sound like it will shred into pieces a month after you buy it and that's simply BS. I have been very satisfied with the quality of my Bomber Gear stuff.

As for Bomber Gear being made in China HGAF, they still are local. They put food on the table for several Durangoans. I see these guys on the river and they are all pretty good guys. I don't mind one bit giving them my business. I can't say for sure, but I doubt Bomber Gear is the only paddling oriented company doing their manufacturing off shore. The [email protected] is still done right here in Durango.

So what'a you say about that ol' freddy boy, have you ever used Bomber gear stuff or are you just talking out your arse. There was no " my old bomber gear skirt sucked it blew out like 2 weeks after I got it." If it did(which I doubt it did or would) you would have dealt with a painless return.

Anyway I done for now. The "which is better" ? always seems to turn into a pissing match anyhow.


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

I have to back Chris up on this. I use a bomber gear skirt I bought from them for $30 and it rules. Those guys are good people and make good stuff. They once traded me a dry bag for a Tecate on the river.

Check the site below :roll:


----------

